
The Architecture of Open Source Applications - xcyu
http://www.aosabook.org/en/index.html
======
yk
Is there a good discussion site for books like this? ( Since I will probably
not read anything, let alone the entire book before it is vanished from the HN
frontpage.)

------
tod222
> 17\. Sendmail

I'm very curious about the content of this chapter, given that Sendmail's
deficiencies resulted in so many alternate MTAs being written (qmail, postfix,
exim, etc.).

------
anton_gogolev
Err... Is this somehow news? AOSA has been around for quite a while.

~~~
thex86
Check it out, there is a new book in the series. POSA. The Performance of Open
Source Applications.

------
AYBABTME
I didn't know about this, and it's awesome that it's posted here. I'll
definitely go through it.

------
dmishe
Is there something new here? I feel like this book was there for a while now

~~~
tarmstrong
The third book was released earlier this month. Since then, nothing new.

------
uxuf
I had come across it a few days ago too, and I am currently going through a
couple of chapters. Not for the faint-hearted, or for cursory reading.

~~~
AsymetricCom
unless you already work in cloud/mobile, then it's like a comic book.
Particularly humorous, imho, is this page:
[http://aosabook.org/en/posa/secrets-of-mobile-network-
perfor...](http://aosabook.org/en/posa/secrets-of-mobile-network-
performance.html), which doesn't even mention any of the mobile-specific CDNs
or telecom infrastructure in any depth other than "Core Network" which "In
practice this delay is generally neglible" aka, nothing to see here.

~~~
miah_
Could you make any recommendations on other items worth reading?

~~~
eternalban
Read up on Warp.

~~~
AsymetricCom
Are you talking about the PBX or something else?

------
growlix
Good job, Tavish

~~~
tarmstrong
Thanks! And a whole lot more congratulations are owed to the kind folks who
wrote the words that go inside the book, and those who helped with
copyediting. :-)

